# Bazooka not running very smooth.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Is this piece supposed to be bent?










I'm pretty sure it is but I just want to make sure. I spent about an hour adjusting the tube tonight because there was a ****load of resistance today and it definitely feels a lot better now!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

yes.it usually bends into towards where the tape feeds,though yours looks shorter compared to my tube,(guessing yours a north star)
to free up a tube
1)take it to a car wash and get the wheel and chain spinning till it sounds like a chain saw is running,get that wheel spinning fast.
2)soak total head of tube in transmission fluid for a day or 2
3)spray lots of wd-40 down the bottom end of the tube,soak the hell of the plunger ,well head of tube is at ground position


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I am guessing, like 2buck said, its a northstar. I have a DM and a COL. 

However, that piece is just to stop the "gooser needle" I can't really see how it would cause your tube not to run right.

Just what is your tube doing that you don't like anyway???


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

On a side note,,,, have you looked at your plunger??? 

Some tubes,,, the plunger swells,(I know is not supposed to) and it binds as it comes up the tube. Easy enough to check,,, set your fipper, shoot water down the tube(like your cleaning it) till it runs the plunger to the bottom, then wind it back by hand. This may not be your problem, but this test will let ya know.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Checkers said:


> I spent about an hour adjusting the tube tonight because there was a ****load of resistance today and it definitely feels a lot better now!


The resistance didn't by chance happen to have anything to do with the tape spool holder getting something jammed up in it a bit, or something like that? Had that happen the other week. Thought I had it fixed once I figured out what was going on, by taking the spool holder off and putting it back on, but it came back again briefly. Then it quit doing it. I don't know what really was in there causing the problem.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> The resistance didn't by chance happen to have anything to do with the tape spool holder getting something jammed up in it a bit, or something like that? Had that happen the other week. Thought I had it fixed once I figured out what was going on, by taking the spool holder off and putting it back on, but it came back again briefly. Then it quit doing it. I don't know what really was in there causing the problem.


 That sounds like a lack of WD-40,,,,LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That sounds like a lack of WD-40,,,,LOL:thumbsup:


Nope. It was a no-see-um. :yes:

But I did drive over my can of bazooka lube, so in that way there was a lack.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Nope. It was a no-see-um. :yes:
> 
> But I did drive over my can of bazooka lube, so in that way there was a lack.


 I use WD-40 cause it works,,, all other lubes, including bazooka lube, contain oil or some synthetic impersonation of oil. You therfore will continue to build up GUNK on your tube, causeing many problems like you experienced.

BTW, congragulations on driving over your tube of zooka oil,,,, you did yourself a real favor !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

JustMe said:


> The resistance didn't by chance happen to have anything to do with the tape spool holder getting something jammed up in it a bit, or something like that? Had that happen the other week. Thought I had it fixed once I figured out what was going on, by taking the spool holder off and putting it back on, but it came back again briefly. Then it quit doing it. I don't know what really was in there causing the problem.


Nope, it's spinning just right.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> On a side note,,,, have you looked at your plunger???
> 
> Some tubes,,, the plunger swells,(I know is not supposed to) and it binds as it comes up the tube. Easy enough to check,,, set your fipper, shoot water down the tube(like your cleaning it) till it runs the plunger to the bottom, then wind it back by hand. This may not be your problem, but this test will let ya know.


I didn't think about this but my tube has been sitting in a bucket of water for 2 months and yesterday I could barely advance the mud by hand. After a good washing last night though, it was a breeze. I'm definitely going to check the plunger out a little closer though!





2buckcanuck said:


> yes.it usually bends into towards where the tape feeds,though yours looks shorter compared to my tube,(guessing yours a north star)
> to free up a tube
> 1)take it to a car wash and get the wheel and chain spinning till it sounds like a chain saw is running,get that wheel spinning fast.
> 2)soak total head of tube in transmission fluid for a day or 2
> 3)spray lots of wd-40 down the bottom end of the tube,soak the hell of the plunger ,well head of tube is at ground position


Yep, Northstar all the way baby!
I've been considering soaking the whole head in some oil in between use because it's still got that "new" feel to it. 



Capt-sheetrock said:


> I am guessing, like 2buck said, its a northstar. I have a DM and a COL.
> 
> However, that piece is just to stop the "gooser needle" I can't really see how it would cause your tube not to run right.
> 
> Just what is your tube doing that you don't like anyway???


I know it is not causing any issues but I thought it looked a wee bit more bent then normal. I checked for distressed areas and it's fine so I must have been seeing **** haha.

I adjusted everything last night and it's purring again. I'm going to check the plunger out this weekend for sure.


Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like its too clean to me ,just bend that thing back ,oil the hell out of i an get it dirty using it .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> BTW, congragulations on driving over your tube of zooka oil,,,, you did yourself a real favor !!!!!:thumbsup:


thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it's about time you posted checkers ,we were all very concerned and worried about the health of your bazooka :yes:
not you though,you know how it is.......
the tools come 1st !!!!!!
once one of my guys fell from a high spot well holding my bazooka,,,,guess what I was checking to see what was OK 1st :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Is this piece supposed to be bent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoot some silicon spray on it two


----------

